# No Keyboard after updating kernel to > 4

## PrototypePHX

Hi,

recently I updated my kernel to version 4.0.4. However, the keyboard (both USB and PS2) does not work anymore. Logging in using ssh works. I tried using the unstable 4.1.4, but the same error occured. In the dmesg output I found the following line, which is not present in my working configuration in 3.18:

```
[    2.075931] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.
```

The full output can be found here: http://pastebin.com/ShqanDvY

Thank you for any advice.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Have you followed the the steps to update the kernel:

1. Install new kernel

2. use old config

3. make oldconfig

4. compile new kernel

5.install new kernel

----------

## PrototypePHX

Yes that's how I did it.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

check if there is something new supported in your kernel.

my usb mouse did not worked anymore because the genius kernel devs added "holtek". there is exaclty no difference except that I had to enable holtek to get my mouse running again... happened form 3.10 => 3.18 kernel branch

and my mouse is a e-blue.jp and not holtek, stupid kernel devs ... sarcasm.

So check out if your keyboard is something fancy and you need something new set in your kernel to get it working.

check lsub / lspci / lshw and such to get a glue if there is something new supported ...

----------

## PrototypePHX

My keyboard is pretty generic. I also tried using an old PS2 keyboard, which did not work either. When I log in using SSH, I can see the USB keyboard listen with the command lsusb.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

No idea waht systemd needs for a keyboard to work ...

----------

## sebB

Can you make a diff between your 2 kernel config?

----------

## genoobish

I know I have forgotten to run "make modules_install" a couple of times, so, did you run "make modules_install"?

----------

## PrototypePHX

@sebB

This is the kernel config diff:

http://pastebin.com/v01Qwe3b

@genoobish

Yes I did use make modules_install

----------

## TheLexx

Humm I'm a bit of a fuddy-duddy when it comes to using the newest kernels, but I might be able to help with my knowledge of the 3.4.XX stable kernels.

Kernel modules for the keyboard/mouse are usually labeled HID (human interface device). (there is/was a mouse only, keyboard only driver that is seldom used, I doubt that it would be installed on your system unless you did something weird).

The config file parameter for the 3.4 line of kernels is "CONFIG_USB_HID".  I have mine compiled into the kernel, not a module.  You can use "grep -i hid | grep -i usb" on both your old and new kernel config files. 

You might also try booting your system with the old kernel and trying "lsmod | grep -i hid | grep -i usb" then boot again with your new kernel. see if there is any differences. (save both outputs to a text file)

It seams from your post, that the USB system as a whole is up and running, because lsusb gives results. If there was a general USB failure then lsusb will not show anything.

Searching your dmesg file for "hid" I found some interesting things, but nothing that made since to me.

PS. Out of curiosity is your mouse working? You can test the mouse from a remote ssh root@troubledcomputer with the following procedure.

1. Locate the mouse dev with the command "find /dev | grep mouse". 

2. Use ls to see if you have a character device. If you found /dev/input/mouse0 then type "ls -l /dev/input/mouse0" you should get something like "crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 32 ..." the first letter c means that it is a character device.

3. stream the contents of the device file, In that case "cat /dev/input/mouse0" will spit out a bunch of crazy character every time the mouse moves"

----------

